# 5 Best Games of All Time



## Hunter1994 (16. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute, 

wollte kurz mal fragen was für euch so die 5 besten Spiele aller Zeiten sind die ihr je gespielt habt. Ich habe eine richtig lange Zeit überlegen müssen bis ich mich für meine Wahl entschieden habe.
Ich habe auch eine kurze Erklärung für jede einzelne Wahl abgegeben.

VORAB NOCHMAL: SUBJEKTIVE MEINUNG 

Hier ist meine Liste:

1. Pokemon (alle Editionen bis Platin): Für mich ist Pokemon einfach meine Kindheit gewesen, sowohl Karten sammeln, als auch Anime schauen und natürlich die Spiele durchspielen also ganz klar auf Nummer 1 meiner Liste. 

2. Elder Scrolls (Skyrim): Mit Abstand das beste Rollenspiel, das ich je gespielt habe, geniale Quests, Abwechslungsreiche Levelgestaltung und tolles Gamedesign lieferten mir ca 250 Stunden Spielzeit, ohne auch nur eine Minute davon zu bereuen.

3. FIFA (ab FIFA 12): Einfach ein super Spiel für zwischendurch, ob mit Freunden Splitscreen oder alleine im Ultimate Team oder Career (auch wenn der Karrieremodus die letzten beiden FIFAs nicht so gut war) eine Menge Spaß. Mit Abstand das Spiel in das ich mich am krassesten reinsteigern kann.

4. CoD (MW3, Black Ops + Black Ops II, Advanced Warfare): Einfach mein Go-to First Person Shooter. Ich war persönlich nie der große Battlefield Fan auch wenn ich BF3 geil fand. CoD ist einfach fast pace, skill based und auch natürlich super um mit Freunden zu spielen. Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich fast noch keine Kampagne annähernd durchgespielt, was mir viele von euch auch nicht verübeln könnt. Der Zombie Modus ist einfach eine geile Ergänzung um einfach mal Fun im Survival zu haben.

5. GTA V: Ich glaube näher an ein perfektes Spiel kann man nicht kommen. Der Grund warum dieses Spiel nicht höher in der Liste steht, ist dass die anderen mich schon über Jahre hinweg begleitet haben. Ich habe selbstverständlich auch die ersten GTAs gespielt aber dieses sticht besonders hervor (ich meine die Entwickler hatten auch 5 Jahre Zeit).

*Runners up (noch 4 Spiele die ich einfach erwähnen muss aber die es nicht ganz auf die Liste geschafft haben:

- Dragon Age 1 + Dragon Age Inquisition (tolle Rollenspiele, fesselndes Gameplay, super Questdesign)
- Stronghold Reihe bis Stronghold Legends (das Strategiespiel meiner Kindheit) 
- Outlast + DLC (mit einigen Freunden einfach das lustigste Erlebnis seit einiger Zeit in Sachen Gaming)
- Mass Effect 2 + 3 (wobei ich den dritten Teil ganz klar besser fand)
- Half-Life 3

Nochmal, das hier ist meine persönliche Meinung  

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Wahlen


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2015)

Also COD würde ich definitiv nicht unter die Best of nehmen. Meine Best of sind (u.a.)

-Outcast
-Bioshock 1
-Operation Flashpoint
-Fallout 1/2/3
-Project IGI 1
-Splinter Cell bis zu Double Agent


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

meine liste wär in jahrgänge gestaffelt weil ich seit 1988 zocke und deshalb nicht auf 5 spiele beschränken kann ^^


----------



## Ju5ti (16. Februar 2015)

Ich geb mal meinen Senf dazu 

1. Half Life 2 - zu seiner Zeit einfach revolutionär 
2. GTA V - Open World neu definiert
3. The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim - bis heute mein Rollenspiel liebling
4. Battlefield 3 - einfach ein besseres Spielgefühl als Teil 4 
5. Just Cause 2 - Spaß für erwachsende Jungs

Sonst natürlich noch eine große Menge andere - darunter die Vorgänger und Nachfolger der genannten Top 5, Mafia, L.A. Loire, Max Payne Serie, DOOM, Left 4 Dead, Portal, Simcity 4, Outlast, Mirrors Edge, Anmesia, Hotline Miami, Far Cry, Anno,...
Letztendlich hat jeder seinen ganz eigenen Geschmack, welcher erwünscht ist


----------



## golani79 (16. Februar 2015)

Anscheinend spielen einige hier noch nicht so lange, wenn man sich ihre Top 5 Titel ansieht .. 

Bei mir würde es jetzt wohl auch zu lange dauern, wirklich nur 5 Titel rauszukramen - aus dem einfachen Grund, weil ich auch schon ne halbe Ewigkeit spiele.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2015)

Poah... Das ist nicht nur eine schwere, sondern auch richtig gemeine Frage. Ich würde es ähnlich wie Wynn handhaben und eine jährliche Top-5 auflisten...

Aber wenn mir jemand die Pistole auf die Brust drücken und mir wirklich ganze 5 Spiele für mein restliches Zockerleben gestatten würde, wäre wäre meine Auswahl wohl Folgende:

1. Monkey Island 1 - weil es schlicht DER Klassiker ist auf den ich nie verzichten könnte und den ich noch in weiteren 20 Jahren immer wieder gerne anrühre 

2. Assassins Creed 2 - weil es mein persönlicher Meilenstein unter den modernen Action-Adventures und in spielerischer wie erzählerischer Hinsicht schlicht fantastisch ist

3. The Walking Dead (Season 1) - weil kein anderer Titel eine ähnlich gewaltige Masse an Emotionslawinen loszulassen weiss

4. Dead Space 2 - weil ich mich diesem Mix aus Action, Horror, Thriller und Psycho-Folter freiwillig gern aussetze und Angstattacken nie schöner sein können wir dort

5. Rayman Legends - weil ich keinen anderen Hüpfer kenne, der visuelle und musikalische Brillanz mit solch extrem hohen Spielspaß paart wie eben dieses knuffige Ubi-Maskottchen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Februar 2015)

Hunter1994 schrieb:


> - Half-Life 3


Öhmm... Bist du aus der Zukunft oder heisst dein Arbeitgeber Valve?


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2015)

1. *Starcraft & Broodwar*
Genialer RTS Titel, der wegen der drei völlig unterschiedlichen Rassen revolutionär war.

2. *Batman Arkham Asylum / City*
a) Batman!
b) zig auftauchende Helden und Bösewicht Charaktere
c) die einzigen Spiele, bei denen das "Finde alle Riddler Trophäen" Prinzip Spaß gemacht hat.

3. *Defense Grid Awakening*
Tower Defense at its best.

4. *Portal*
geniales Spielprinzip, das aus dem Genre Egoshooter einfach mal das "Shooter" rausnimmt.

5. *Outcast*
Ein Trip in eine fremde Welt mit eigener Sprache und dem besten Soundtrack, den ich einem Spiel gehört habe.


----------



## PcJuenger (16. Februar 2015)

Öhm, wenn ich mal so überlege, was mir bisher am meisten Spaß gebracht hat, dürfte sich meine Liste in etwa so lesen:
Souls Reihe (spielt sich ja praktisch wie ein langes Spiel )
Dead Space 1
Fallout 3
GTA: San Andreas
Arcanum


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2015)

Operation Flashpoint
Monkey Island
Deus Ex
Morrowind
Outcast


----------



## BiJay (16. Februar 2015)

Echt schwer eine Top 5 Liste zu machen. Ganz oben wäre bei mir *Silver *- ist mein persönliches Lieblingsspiele und wird regelmäßig erneut durchgespielt. Ich habe ewig die Unreal Tournament Serie gespielt und würde davon *Unreal Tournament 2004 *als besten Titel zählen. Die Lucas Arts Adventures sind einfach nur Kult, *Day of the Tentacle* ist da mein persönlicher Favorit. Die Anfänge der Need for Speed Serie hatte ich immer gern gespielt, viele tolle Titel dabei und ich würde stellvertretend hier *Need for Speed Underground* nennen. Das wohl meist gespielte Genre bei mir sind Shooter, erst recht im Singleplayer - wie schon andere würde ich hier einfach mal *Half Life 2 *nennen. Als ehrenvolle Erwähnung möchte ich noch *Bastion* anbringen, ein super Indie Titel und sehr viel jünger als die anderen genannten Titel.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

Post wird noch nach und nach editiert 

*Strategie Echtzeit und Rundenstrategie*

Age of Empires 1 war mein Einstieg in die Strategie - Einheiten Management und Basisbau durch die Jahrzehnte hier war noch die Ki doof und man konnte sie austricksen
Aber man musste sich entscheiden bau ich erst das Militär aus oder verbesser ich die Rohstoff und Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Command & Conquer und Starcraft hat mir später gezeigt strategie kann auch Story haben und spannend sein.
Hier habe ich das erstemal mit den Charaktern mitgelitten. John Raynor und Kane sind noch heute genial.

Civilation 4 war mein einstieg in die rundenstrategie und seitdem nix neues gespielt weil zuviel zeit schluckt 
Im Tutorial 8 Stunden verbracht - mit Freunden via Email ein Civ 4 Spiel zu viert über 12 Monate gezocktt.

Company of heroes war mein erstes strategie spiel wo du Story wie in Starcraft und Command & Conquer hattest und es war das erste Spiel was die Geomod Engine von den Red Faction Leuten und die Ragdoll Engine von Valve nutzte. Das Schlachtfeld war nicht mehr wie in anderen Spielen fest. Granaten und Artillierie haben das Schlachtfeld umgegraben. Zerstörte Panzer und andere Wracks boten Deckung für Infantrie.
Häuser boten Infantrie deckung aber nur solang bis ein Panzer oder Infantrist mit Raketenwerfer bearbeitet hat. Abstürzende Flugzeuge haben teilweise deine Hälfte der Infantrie zerstört oder waren deinem Panzer im Weg.
Durch Zerstörungen von Brücken konnte man bestimmte Zugangswege blockerieren.

*Action und Shooter *

diverse shooter in den 90iger jahren die inzwischen immer noch auf dem index sind glaub ich

in den star wars jedi action spielen bekam ich später erste mal mit wie ein ende in einem actionspiel sich ändern kann anhand deiner entscheidungen welchen weg man geht.

Der erste Shooter mit tiefgang war bei mir Bioshock


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Das sind jetzt nicht einfach "die besten", aber es sind die, die mich am meisten beeinflusst haben und die zum damaligen Zeitpunkt top waren und es auch lange blieben bzw. es auch immer noch wären, wenn sie technisch modernisiert neu erscheinen würden. 


1. Civilization. Also, einfach nur Civilization - das allererste. Zu Weihnachten 1992 bekommen, damals noch für meinen Amiga 4000. Und meine Eltern wunderten sich dann, warum ich an den Feiertagen so übermüdet war... ich MUSSTE halt unbedingt so lange weiterspielen, bis ich erneut ein Bauteil für meinen Stammestempel bekommen hatte  

2. Baldurs Gate (1999). Für mich DAS Parade-Rollenspiel. Es braucht keine 3D-Action-Kameras und riesige OpenWorld-Gebiete, damit ein Rollenspiel Spaß macht. 

3. Anstoss, 1993 für den Amiga. Mit meinem besten Freund auch die ein oder andere Saison an einem Stück gezockt und damit die Nacht durchgemacht.

4. Die Siedler.  1993 für Amiga. Das war damals brandneu, dieser "Knuddelfaktor" in Verbindung mit Aufbaustrategie, und mit einem Kumpel hab ich das sogar am gleichen Monitor per Splitscreen gespielt.

5.  UFO - Enemy Unknown. Rundenstrategie im Kampf und "globale" Planung war damals, 1994, was neues. Hab damit auch viele Nächte auf den Kopf gehauen


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Februar 2015)

Schwere Entscheidung. ^^ Ich spiele nun auch seit gut 15 Jahren und hab etliche Games gespielt. Spontan würde ich sagen... 

1. The Last of Us + Left Behind-DLC
2. Dragon Age Origins
3. Gothic 1-2 (Nacht des Raben)
4. Batman Arkham-Trilogie
5. Mass Effect

Ich konnte mich auch nicht auf ein Spiel einer Serie einigen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Februar 2015)

1. X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter
2. F.E.A.R. - für mich der Shooter mit der besten Shootermechanik und Trefferfeedback
3. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
4. TES 2: Daggerfall (wobei das ein knappes Rennen mit Morrowind ist)
5. Dark Souls


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2015)

PC:
Serious Sam 1-1.5-2
Starship Troopers
BF2+ Addon und Mods
UT2003 - Invasion Spiel Mod (Lan Party)
Fallout 3 + Vegas

Konsole:
Gran Tourismo 1-5
Diddy Kong Racing 
Just Cause 2
Resident Evil 1+2
Red Dead Redemption

Sind zumindest die Spiele die ich  extrem lange ,oder wo ich ein paar Durchgänge gespielt hab.


----------



## Taiwez (17. Februar 2015)

Auf dem PC habe ich so viele Spiele, da ist es echt schwer, nur 5 Stück auszuwählen.. 

Aber es gibt/gab Spiele, die mir einfach unglaublich stark über die Jahre hinweg im Gedächtnis geblieben sind, weil ich echt viel Spaß mit Ihnen hatte, unter anderem:

1. Diablo 2, habe ich gesuchtet bis zum Abwinken (der dritte Teil war meiner Meinung nach RoP auch mehr als gut, das mal am Rande)

2. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic war damals mein liebstes Rollenspiel, von der ganzen Story her und hat eigentlich den Weg hin zu den anderen Bioware Spielen geebnet.

3. Dungeon Siege Wunderbar für zwischendurch, einfach Hirn aus und Drauflosprügeln, sehr spaßig und zeitlos

4. The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion Fand ich damals auch genial (leider versinkt der Teil Angesichts Skyrim viel zu stark und das zu Unrecht)

5. Warhammer: Dawn of War Ich hab die Echtzeitstrategie-Titel alle einfach nur geliebt. Mit Dawn of War 2 konnte ich aber eher weniger anfangen..


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2015)

Auf 5 Spiele beschränkt, also das ist schwer.

Ich würde mal so sagen:

Command&Conquer bis Tiberian Sun.
Hidden&Dangerous I+II
Diablo 2/LoD
Sacred 1
Grand Prix Legends

Da fehlen natürlich noch eine Menge, aber
das sind so die Titel die ich mehrfach durchgespielt und richtig gesuchtet habe und auch heute noch spiele.
Den heutigen Games kann ich leider nicht mehr so viel abgewinnen. Hier und da gibt es noch die ein oder andere Ausnahme und kleine Perle, aber die muss man wirklich mit der Lupe suchen.


----------



## Flameheart (20. Februar 2015)

puh schwer sowenig Auswahl

Retro:
1. Final Fantasy VII
2. Final Fantasy IX
3. BMH - Bundesliga Manager Hattrick
4. Age of Mythology
5. Command & Conquer Red Alert 2

Moderner:
1. World of Warcraft aber nur Classic - Burning Crusade
2. Batman Arkham City
3. Pro Evolution Soccer 
4. Starcraft II
5. GTA V


----------



## pseudonymx (21. Februar 2015)

1. Guild Wars 1
2. Battlefield 2
3. Counter Strike (1.6/CSS)
4. EVOLVE
5. Trackmania (1 und 2)

Free2Plays (die kann man einfach nicht mit zu den anderen packen)

1. Navyfield (1 und nur 1, 2 is kacke)
2. World of Tanks
3. dark Orbit (bis 2011 war das glaube ich als der neue Client kam mit neuer Grafik)
4. Dota 2
5. Nostale (ganz früher als es rauskam und ich noch jünger war, mitlerweile aber nicht mehr empfehlenswert)

gesondert sollte man noch minecraft nennen das nicht nur das open world genre neu erfunden hat sondern auch die letsPlays in alle munde gebracht hat


----------



## Awex79 (21. Februar 2015)

1  The Last of Us !!!!!!!
2  Darksiders 2 ich weiß nicht warum , ich liebe dieses Spiel einfach 
3  Assassins Creed 2-3
4  Mass Effekt 1-3
5  Uncharted 1-3

So in der Art 

P.s : Call of Duty ist nach dem 4 Teil , einfach nur schlecht , ich spiele heute noch gerne den 2 Teil !


----------



## marianowe16 (23. Februar 2015)

Meine Liste wäre
1. Gothic
2. Gothic 2(wer hät's gedacht )
3. Pokemon
4. Die Siedler: Das Erbe der Könige
5. Runes of Magic

Das waren meine persönlichen Top 5 in der Kindheit und bis heute


----------



## Vordack (23. Februar 2015)

5 Spiele ist hart.

1. Wasteland - Das wurde damals als es rauskam, bei mir auf dem C64, auf 4 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten ausgeliefert. Es ist mir heute unverständlich, wie sie es damals geschafft haben ein komplexes Rollenspiel auf 4 Disketten zu packen, auf unter 5 MB!!! Es hatte alles was geile RPGs ausmacht - Fertigkeitensteigerung durch nutzung der Skills, abgefahrener Humor, schräge Charaktere, geile Endzeitstory.

2. Privateer 2 - Ich liebe solche Weltraumspiele wie Elite von der Idee her, ich liebe solche Weltraumspiele wie Wing Commander von der cineastischen, vom Spaß her. Privateer 2 war für mich die perfekte Kombination aus beiden und wird für mich immer einen ganz besonderen Platz haben.

3. U.F.O Enemy Unknown - Hat mich damals Nächte gekostet. Geile Story, noch bessere Kämpfe, super Basenbau und Forschung!

4. Gothic - Teil  1 & 2 gehören ganz weit nach vorne auf dem Rollenspielthron.

5. Deus Ex - So viel Freiheit, geile Stroy, interessante Skills und und und


----------



## Holyangel (26. Februar 2015)

Wenn man mich 10mal diese Frage stellt, werde ich 10mal verschiedene Spiele sagen, deswegen mal eine Top 5, der Spiele, die jetzt wohl nicht so oft genannt werden, aber dennoch mir zu damaliger Zeit unzählige Nächte geraubt haben. Orientiere mich bewußt auf ltere Klassiker

Gods - Amiga
Warsong (Der Longrisser) - Mega Drive
Xenon 2 Megablast - Amiga
Y´s 1 +2 - Turbografx CD / Turbo Duo
Son Son 2 - PC Engine



Hunter1994 schrieb:


> - Half-Life 3


----------



## CYBERHOUND (7. März 2015)

Auch wenn ich schon seit den frühen 90er Jahren spiele (PC, GameBoy, SNES, PS, PS2, XBOX, PS3, XBOX 360, Wii U), so sind es bei mir fast nur aktuellere Spiele, die sich in den All-Time-Top-5 finden.
1: World of Warcraft
2: Dishonored
3: FarCry 3
4: Tomb Raider (Reboot)
5: Mario Kart 8

Vor 10 Jahren wären da sicherlich noch Titel wie Baldur´s Gate, Commandos, Quake 3: Arena oder Z mit dabei gewesen aber zum Einen wird man eben älter und bevorzugt zum Feierabend eher (spielerisch) leichtere Kost (2-3x pro Level sterben ist Maximum) und zum Anderen habe ich mich einfach an einen gewissen Grafik-Standard (Minimum 360-Niveau) gewöhnt unter welchem ich selbst die besten Spiele nicht mehr spielen möchte.


----------



## mrt33 (7. März 2015)

Hui das ist echt schwer. Ich nenne mal diese 10:

10) Z
9) Half Life 
 C & C Alarmstufe Rot 
7) Die Siedler 3
6) Diablo 2 
5) Deus Ex
4) Civilization 4
3) Age of Empires 2
2) Rome Total War
1) Age of Mythology


----------



## Denis10 (8. März 2015)

Chronicles of Riddick Escape from Butchers Bay
Half Life 1
Diablo 2
Deus Ex
Need for Speed Most Wanted


----------



## LOX-TT (8. März 2015)

Kann mich niemals auf 5 festlegen, täte mich sogar bei 50 noch nicht leicht  zock ja schon seit den 80ern


----------



## rockk (23. März 2015)

Array*2. Batman: Arkham City
3. The Last of Us
4. Dark Souls 2
5. Grand Theft Auto 5*


----------

